# junior toy co. sky tot tricycle



## nkn42 (Jul 24, 2011)

I need a fork for a 1930's junior toy company sky tot streamline tricycle, can send picture if needed.


----------



## d.lapan (Nov 12, 2011)

*sky tot forks*

I have a 1930s sky tot, its missing the rear axle but the rest is there, the body is pretty good usable shape handel bars are getting a little rusty but the forks are near perfect just some minor pitting.
 you can reach me at d.lapan@hotmail.com if your interested
Thanks 
Dana


----------

